
Ask HN: Looking for a simple web hosting solution - dataduck
Can anyone recommend a simple hosting solution for a small web service written in Python?  Just an instance where I can run gunicorn and point a DNS endpoint at it would be great.  I&#x27;ve been using PythonAnywhere up until this point which was perfect, except they don&#x27;t support socketio which I now need.  I&#x27;m trying to avoid services with complicated features and configuration like AWS, and I&#x27;m avoiding Heroku because I&#x27;d have to rewrite a bunch of the code to deal with the fact that they don&#x27;t let you store persistent files.<p>Thanks for any suggestions!
======
jwxz
Have you tried digitalocean?

~~~
dataduck
I'm considering them, but it's not obvious from their sales copy if the
service they're providing is simple (upload files; start server from bash), or
if they've got some complicated tooling that I'd need to use before anything
actually works. They don't have a free trial account to just spin it up and
see, so I wanted to be sure.

Would you recommend them?

~~~
jwxz
> upload files; start server from bash

That's pretty much it. They give you a server you can do whatever you want
with.

The 'droplets' are billed by the hour so you could try it for a few pennies. I
don't think you even need to spend any of your own money. I've seen referrals
that give you credit for signing up.

> Would you recommend them?

I would. The only thing you should watch out for is not going over your
bandwidth limit, which only applies to outbound traffic.

~~~
dataduck
Have a droplet running my app now. Thanks again for the recommendation.

